# 02J Cable Clutch Conversion Kit



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

ok so after about 3-4moths of searching I just happend to stumble accross this today. I know a few other companies sell these but they dont show pics or you have to call and order. Not only do they have the kit but it is all OEM parts!
http://www.euronationvw.com/ca...id=86 or
http://1stvwparts.com

_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_http://1stvwparts.com
search by part#
02B 141 708A
357 721 335E
357-199-356











_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:04 AM 1-10-2007_


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

this is GREAT!
now my g60 swap is almost complete.
hydraulic parts alone cost that amount.


----------



## Sandwar (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: 02J Cable Clutch Conversion Kit (18JettaPower)*

good 2 know thanks!


----------



## vrsick coupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: 02J Cable Clutch Conversion Kit (18JettaPower)*

is that hyd to cable convertion??? if yes will it work on 95 vr6 tranny


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

yes that is a hyd to cable and it should work on any car with a 02J tranny in it! It may work on other but i am not sure!


----------



## vrsick coupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

nice thanks for the help


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

but its a self adj. cable.








id want the manual adj. on a cable clutch for just the right feel.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 02J Cable Clutch Conversion Kit (18JettaPower)*

I pointed you to those parts @ 1stvwparts for a lot less than that in a previous thread.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I thought they added up to more in the other thread i'll have to check the part numbers again


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Yup your right they are $100.00 CHEAPER on http://1stvwparts.com

_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_http://1stvwparts.com
search by part#
02B 141 708A
357 721 335E
357-199-356


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

has anyone ordered the three part numbers from 1stvwparts yet?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_has anyone ordered the three part numbers from 1stvwparts yet?

ATL: 02J -> MK2 swap.... 

yes


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*

oooo, good stuff


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_02B 141 708A
357 721 335E
357-199-356


02B 141 708A - this is the actuator
357 721 335E - this is the cable
what is the 3rd PN for??
BTW all this is already in my Swap FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
02B 141 708A - this is the actuator
357 721 335E - this is the cable
what is the 3rd PN for??
BTW all this is already in my Swap FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's the trans support bracket that secures to the trans on top over 5th gear and then secures to the reat trans mount. 
I has the cable eye that holds the trans end of the clutch cable in place.
Silver metal brace @ bottom left of this pic:


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

ahh nice, adding to the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

I didn't know if you already had it, but the 02A console part number is 357 199 353 A (WorldImpex part number 53911). That's the part that goes from the diff and meets up with the bracket on the tranny mount.


----------

